# worth watching soon



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi folks,thought you might like the look of this one,its been released in the uk on friday 8th june,its probably released sooner were you are,here"s the trailer!!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

looks good!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Graveyardmaster is excellent at movie and song recommendations. (even though he is from across the pond) He has instructed me towards some really good movies and he is great at song recommends as well. (He likes some really cool bands!)  This is just my humble opinion, but hear me now and believe me later!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks intense


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

IMDB has "The Pact" listed as an early July limited release in the USA. It may be that most of us have will have to wait for the DVD release. Looks like it could be a scary ghost story.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> IMDB has it listed as an early July limited release in the USA. It may be that most of us have will have to wait for the DVD release.


:jol:Well, yeah, because who wants to go the theater and hear people screaming instructions at the actors, and kicking my seat, and carrying on cell phone conversations and all that for the lovely $10.00 admission and $20.00 popcorn....No You DIND'T.......


----------

